# An Optical Illusion



## Boker (Oct 13, 2010)

*Not Suitable For Work*

Here's the link to the optical illusion (*Not Suitable For Work*): Double Picture Illusion - Optical Illusions Picture.

Take a quick look and decide what it is, then read the bottom and look at the picture again. Do you see them? 

For what it's worth, greenpearl still couldn't see them after 30 seconds--and I even told her what they were. What does that say about her twisted mind? 

*Not Suitable For Work*


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I have to defend myself, I was looking at the picture from an angle, Boker sat right in front of the picture.

Can you find out the hidden picture in 6 seconds. If you can't, then we are the same!


----------



## Boker (Oct 13, 2010)

Excuses, excuses, excuses.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I have to defend myself, I was looking at the picture from an angle, Boker sat right in front of the picture.
> 
> Can you find out the hidden picture in 6 seconds. If you can't, then we are the same!


Ok I just wanna know why this post is edited, GP did you call Boker a name for telling on you?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

chefmaster said:


> Ok I just wanna know why this post is edited, GP did you call Boker a name for telling on you?


We'll never know now, will we?


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> We'll never know now, will we?


Ha! Totally not fair


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.funnymos.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/your-dirty-mind.jpg


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

lime said:


> http://www.funnymos.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/your-dirty-mind.jpg


I first thought it was pu$$$!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> i only saw a man and a woman...dont be alarmed, but i called my small kids into the room to see the picture, one said a fish, maybe dolphin, one said a lady dancer, one said a woman[the kids are girls]
> 
> i saw none of theother things that was also in this illusion...:scratchhead:


Interesting, this is the answer Boker wanted. 

You are brave, you dared to get your kids to look at the picture, I don't know if I dare to let my 13 year old son look at the picture. 

And it is obvious that your girls are like the article mentioned, they are innocent girls. 

I only saw the man and woman fondling each other at the beginning. Then Boker told me there are dolphins, I still couldn't see them until Boker pointed them to me. 

I guess I am a helpless pervert!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hm, in both cases (the 2nd picture posted) I could easily see all the images. What does that mean?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

sisters359 said:


> Hm, in both cases (the 2nd picture posted) I could easily see all the images. What does that mean?


Do you mean that you can see the dolphins right away? 

It means you are a good woman. Not as sick as me!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> well i only showed them the picture of the man and woman, its not much different then if i took them to the museam[?] and besides there 7 and they dont know sex, but they didnt see dolphins either.
> 
> where are they, what dolphins?? isnt it two people having sex??
> and the other one it took me a few seconds before i saw a lamp...


Look closely, there are nine dolphins! 

ha ha ha, you are just as sick as me! 

Scroll down, the article shows where the dolphins are! 

You saw a couple in an intimate love position, right?

Interestingly, research has shown that young children cannot identify the intimate couple because they do not have prior memory associated with such a scenario.

What they will see, however, is nine (small & black) dolphins in the picture!

So, I guess we've already proven you're not a young innocent child. Now, if it's hard for you to find the dolphins within 6 seconds, your mind is SO corrupted that you probably need help!

OK, here's help: look at the space between her right arm and her head, the tail is on her neck, follow it up. Look at her left hip, follow the shaded part down, it's another one, and on his shoulder..


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

greenpearl said:


> Look closely, there are nine dolphins!
> 
> ha ha ha, you are just as sick as me!
> 
> ...


WTF?

I saw Darth Vader. What the hell does _that_ mean?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Deejo said:


> WTF?
> 
> I saw Darth Vader. What the hell does _that_ mean?


That you're a total dork? :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Deejo said:


> WTF?
> 
> I saw Darth Vader. What the hell does _that_ mean?


:rofl:

How can that be???


----------

